# Meet Flo



## daffodil (Jan 24, 2012)

Here are a couple pics of our pup Flo who we will be picking up at Easter. Hope they've come out ok as I've had problems uploading some.

She is gorgeous and we can't wait now, I think the next 3 weeks are going to drag!!

:jumping:


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

So cute, 
I just want a squeeze. 


Jeanie x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!!!!!! xxx


----------



## jo_hall (Feb 26, 2012)

Flo is lovely x


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Adorable baby Flo !!


----------



## cockapooplace (Mar 15, 2012)

Flo is just gorgeous!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Flo is lovely!  I bet you can't wait until Easter!


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Flo is beautiful. Love her White nose 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeSzee (Feb 16, 2012)

What a cutie! And Flo is a great name, too!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely looking. I've seen the pups on Sylml website - can't help but take a peak every so often. Just in case I do get Poo no2.

Roll on Easter


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Maaaaaaw xx


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

beautiful looking baby


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She's such a sweetie. getting my boy Dudley Easter weekend as well. Guess puppies won't put the weight on us like Easter eggs!!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

What a gorgeous girl Flo is, roll on Easter when you can go get your baby and bring her home


----------

